

A lesson in blindly trusting start ups as a service. - beagledude
http://www.getwillet.com

======
stevenp
At least their new product will be "DISRUPTIVE"! But, the question is, can it
be as disruptive as pulling the tablecloth out from underneath your customers?
I'd be curious to find out if their customers knew.

Also, look at their twitter feed: <http://twitter.com/getwillet>

It looks like they had some kind of weird spammy auto-retweet operation going
on. Weird.

